# 27C3: "Kein Datenpaket ist illegal"



## Newsfeed (29 Dezember 2010)

Die Hackergemeinde diskutiert über eine einheitliche Linie zur Festschreibung der Netzneutralität. Während die Möglichkeit, "Expresspakete" im Netz zu verschicken, umstritten ist, herrscht Einigkeit, dass es eine Durchleuchtung des Datenverkehrs nicht geben darf.

Weiterlesen...


----------

